# Heavy Soda Bottle, maybe grape? Nu Icu



## scottbear (Apr 4, 2009)

Nu Icu FLAVORS YOU CANT FORGET embossed on the front of bottle. I need to weight it but it's definitely twice as heavy as a regular 7oz bottle. Philadelphia PA on the bottom - March 9 1920


----------



## scottbear (Apr 4, 2009)

front close up


----------



## Dean (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone, I'm still hunting for druggist from these capital cities: Annapolis, MD; Charleston WV;  Des Moines, IA; Indianapolis, IN;  Tallahassee, FL; Jackson, MS; Pierre, SD; Bismarck, ND; Santa Fe, NM and Honolulu; HI. I will trade or purchase for those needed. Also looking for any colored state capital druggist. Please help if you can.    T H A N K S, Dean  

 Hi Scott,

 If you will check under the letter "u" in Icu, there should be a tail making it a "y".   Nu Icy.   The one that I'm showing is from Conway, AR.  They were used for different flavors with grape being one of the more popular.  All of them that I have seen are heavy for their size.  You can use this to get more information about the company;  http://www.chosi.org/bottles/nugrape/nugrape.htm
 Thanks, 
 Dean


----------



## scottbear (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link Dean, I see it now.


----------

